# Bonjour from Picardie/Somme



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Got the EuroTunnel yesterday afternoon & drove down here to Val d'Authie in horrendous rain - couldn't see on the motorway from Calais.  However, as we pulled into the site, the rain stopped, & today it's glorious sunshine.  

Went to Rue & then 5 miles west to the most fabulous beach at Fort Mahon - picked shells & then had lunch (at a restaurant - didn't scoop the shells 8O ).

Only irritation is no hot water - the new control board appears to have packed up or may still be suffering from the wet conditions yesterday. I took it out on Duncan's advice & put it somewhere warm overnight, but still no joy. :roll: 

Free 30-min broadband WiFi on the site, which is excellent.

Dougie.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dougie 
You should be here policing our streets not swaning off to France anarchy could prevail whilst your away :evil: 
only jealous realy enjoy your hols  

Tony


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Keep the weather good for us Dougie, we will be heading across in 3 weeks.  

Safe travels. 

Trevor


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> Dougie
> You should be here policing our streets not swaning off to France anarchy could prevail whilst your away :evil:
> only jealous realy enjoy your hols
> 
> Tony


I'd respond, but the use of asterisks isn't allowed any more. 

Rain, rain & more rain today again. Museums calleth......

Dougie.


----------

